# How to reset/"format" HP Officejet Pro L7780



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have an HP Officejet Pro L7780 and at one point tried to find the key combination to access the hidden service menu.

Instead I first fell on the key combination to reset it's memory, but with one strange side effect: After each reboot of the printer, it will refuse the print (no error but it sits there doing nothing) until I open and close one of the doors and then it starts printing.

Does anyone know how to do a full reset to clear this bug? It's not a huge deal as I only reboot the printer if there's a power failure and I'm here to turn it off (it's connected to the UPS as a power failure while printing could ruin the $200 printheads) or the very rare times it stops responding.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSF ;

For full resetting, hold # + 9 while is on (is what i did) and i unplug the power cord just one is back of the printer, and released for a while to connect again power cord, so when printer star back on, hold again # + 9 for a 15 seconds, and power off for a moment, later push the power bottom and start a blue screen with FULL RVRAM something like that, leave the printer , is gonne make alignments and so on , factory reset setting, GOOD LUCK


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, I'm printing a large print job now so it will have to wait, but I'm going to lose my 250 000 page count in the counter lol (and I never bought an ink cartridge, I made a continuous ink system on it as soon as I got it).


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi aab1,

See if this helps at all.

Hp officejet pro L7780 - FixYa


----------

